# Paying for an App which is Free



## ermacwins (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi

If I wanted to release an app on the Play Store for free but wanted the option that anyone can pay if they wanted to, how would I go about doing it? I *dont* want to have two apps, just one paid and one free.

Is it possible to have something similar to in app purchase but thats a way of thanking the dev? And does Google take a percentage from it? Or maybe PayPal link in the app?

Or any other methods?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

In app purchase or go the route titanium backup and some others do that has a seperate license apk for a "pro" version and uses the Android license framework. Also, yes, they take 33%


----------



## ermacwins (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. So IAP, or paid app, they take 33%?

No way of them taking less than 33% from the donation? Paypal might worker cheaper right?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

33% is for anything.



> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]No way of them taking less than 33% from the donation? Paypal might worker cheaper right?[/background]


You would have to look that up yourself. No idea.


----------

